# Nervous pee? What do you do about it?



## munchkinmom9 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just picked Oliver up at the groomer at PetSmart. Not only did he pee as soon as we went in the door, but the groomer (young man) said he peed 3 times during the grooming. Then, when I went to pick him up, he peed 3 times on the floor. 

He used to do this at obedience school with one of the two women trainers. He does this at the vet, as soon as the male vet walks in the room.

What do you do about this nervous peeing? Please help! They were so nice about it, but I am done with this.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, you just have to ignore it. Ask people not to tower over him and to try and let him approach them rather than the other way around. He may well grow out of it as he grows up. It's a sign of absolute and total submission, so he just needs a little more confidence. Lots of puppies and young dogs do it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great Advice by Karen, Lady used to pee too...the ignoring part can really work. just socialize him lots and lots, but the same goes for all dogs...not just the peeing ones


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yea Bonnie is prone too but hers is more of a happy pee. ( I do get a bit fed up sometimes with her happy pees although they are small I wish she would show her happiness in other ways!)


----------



## munchkinmom9 (Apr 2, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Yea Bonnie is prone too but hers is more of a happy pee. ( I do get a bit fed up sometimes with her happy pees although they are small I wish she would show her happiness in other ways!)


I think it is more "excited" pee, but others have called it nervous pee...I don't think it is nerves, he's incredibly social and LOVES to meet all new people and dogs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

then he may just need to grow up a little and the ignoring till calmer will do wonders


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Quote "It's a sign of absolute and total submission, so he just needs a little more confidence. Lots of puppies and young dogs do it."

Now that's interesting Karen. I never thought it might be a sign of submission.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Generally the dog will crouch down, avoid eye contact and even roll over, tail can still be wagging or tucked underneath, depending or if they are excited or nervous.


----------

